# Pointing toes our in dressage ?



## Toffee (Jul 25, 2010)

My instructor pointed out to me that i have be sticking my toes out in dressage alot. So i realy want to know what i can do to stop my toes. Do you have any tricks or tips to stop them from doing that?

Thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

If your toes are pointing out you amy be gripping too much with your lower leg (like near you ankles) So grip with your calves and oush your heels down and then your toes should come in.


----------



## QLDHorseGal (Feb 18, 2011)

Make sure your stirrups are on the ball of your foot - this is often further down your foot than you think! People often dont realise that you have 5 balls of your foot and leave the fifth (and most important one!) un-supported.

Then - practice standing up!!! And i mean straight up - not leaning forward or in jump seat. You should be right over the pommel. 

Try doing this with your toes turned out! You should find it pretty difficult to stay up there. Get those toes forwards and you should find yourself feeling much more stable.

Have a helper check your balance whilst you are standing - ask somebody to give a little push on one of your heels and see if you stay standing. Most riders will flop back down when this happens if their toes are out!! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the exact same problem. Instead of having my stirrup on the ball of my foot, I have them on my toes. So, on Tuesday my trainer put my stirrups further back told me to push my heels out. She was explaining how she finds that some people respond more to a different way of wording it. The three different ways she says it is "Heels out", "Toes in" and "Knees in" (without gripping). Another thing that helped me was sitting up and really bringing my elbows back. 

I have problems keeping my heels down and out when I'm cantering (particularily on my new mare). So, she told me to slide my stirrups further back, heels out, and almost take my leg completely off of my mare's sides.

I hope that made sense and good luck!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

As said above have your stirups on the balls of your feet and then try to teach them to stay pointed straight. Maybe do the opposite like pointing your toes in and then they will be able to stay straight. OR

I could give you a painful liitle tip from my old dressage coach
..... All you have to do is tie yous stirups to your girth with bailing twine and put your feet in them !!sure it hurts you calfs but it keeps your toes and legs stil but you have to put up with sore legs?? Try the first thing first!!

Hope this helps
CHS


----------

